# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear 25 watt του site

## AKIS

Αυτο linear 25 watt που εχουμε στo site,ειναι ευκολο να το κανουμε broadband (χωρις τριμμερακια)???
Εαν δεν ειναι εφικτο αυτο,τετοιους μεταβλητους πυκνωτες που μπορω να βρω??

----------


## kostasfra

αυτο το λινεαρ ειναι broadband απλα εσυ με τα τριμερακια συντονιζεις την μεγιστη ισχυ εισοδου και εξοδου και την πολωση των τρανζιστρορ στην εκαστοτε συχοτητα βεβαια ενασ καλος συντονισμος ειναι απαρετιτος και μετα σου δουλευει σε ολες τις συχνοτητες.δουλευει καλα το εχω κανει.τριμερ πηρα απο το radio741 στην θεσσαλονικη.τα στελει ολα τα εξαρτηματα οπου θελεις.αν τα παρεις απο εκει πεσ του να σου δωσει τα πλακε τα μεταλλικα ειναι πολυ καλα.

----------


## NUKE

O radio 741 ποσο χρεωνει εξοσα αποστολης?

----------

> αυτο το λινεαρ ειναι broadband απλα εσυ με τα τριμερακια συντονιζεις την μεγιστη ισχυ εισοδου και εξοδου και την πολωση των τρανζιστρορ στην εκαστοτε συχοτητα βεβαια ενασ καλος συντονισμος ειναι απαρετιτος και μετα σου δουλευει σε ολες τις συχνοτητες.δουλευει καλα το εχω κανει.τριμερ πηρα απο το radio741 στην θεσσαλονικη.τα στελει ολα τα εξαρτηματα οπου θελεις.αν τα παρεις απο εκει πεσ του να σου δωσει τα πλακε τα μεταλλικα ειναι πολυ καλα.



Οτι "συντονιζεται" ειναι συντονιζομενο και ΟΧΙ Broadband! Απλα εχει μαλλον δυνατοτητα συντονισμου του σε μεγαλο ευρος συχνοτητων! Αλλα εξακολουθει να ΜΗΝ ειναι broadband  :Exclamation:

----------


## AKIS

φιλε δουλεψε καλα θα το κανω αυτη τη βδομαδα
πυκνωτες εβαλα απο τους φτηνους αλλα ο741 μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## NUKE

Επειδη δεν βρισκω το bly89 mpορω να βαλω το Bly 88?Αν ναι πρεπει να προσεξ κατι?

----------


## electron

Χάρη όσον αφορά την πόλωση του bly88 δεν αλλάζει κάτι όμως με το τρανζίστορ αυτό το Lineαr θα δίνει 15watts.Τώρα βέβαια νομίζω ότι όσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρεις το 89 το ίδιο ειναι να βρεις και το 88.Δεν γνωρίζω μόνο αν τα έχει ο 741.

----------


## AKIS

και τα 2 τα εχει ο 741 στη θΕΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ για το 88 νομιζω οτι κανει περιπου 30Ε

----------


## NUKE

Το εχω το 88 απο μα αλλη κατασκευη και αν δεν το εχω καψει θα το βαλω.Δεν θελω να δωσω 40 ευρω για το 89.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το καψω το 88?

----------


## AKIS

απο  που  και ως που να καει??εχεις στασιμα??

----------


## NUKE

Δεν ξερω.Δεν εχω μετρησει.Αλλα απο υπεοδηγηση λεω.Μηπως πρεπει να του δωσω λιγοτερα wat στην εισοδο

----------


## VAGOURAS

Παιδια  οποιος  θέλει  ας  παρει  το  2Ν 6084  (ΜΟΤΟRΟLΑ) που  το  εχει  ο  741  33 ευρω+5ευρω  εξοδα  αποστολης  και  δουλευει  με  12,5  βολτ.Εγω  το  εκαψα  λογω  κακης  γειωσης  του  εκπομπου,βλακεια  δικια  μου,και  μολις  αγορασα  καινουριο.
Εγγυημενα  με  15  βολτ  και  οδηγηση  περιπου  2  βαττ  (απο  pll  με  τρανσιστορ  εξοδου  το  BFS22A)  μου  βγαζει  τουλαχιστον  25  βαττ,δεν  καιγεται  με  τιποτα  υπο  κανονικες  συνθηκες  λειτουργιας , ακομα  και  με  μπολικα  στασιμα  που  ειχε  παλιοτερα  η  κεραια  μου.Τα  ποδαρακια  του  ειναι  ιδια  με  ολα  τα  υπολοιπα  και  εχω  1 σπειρα  πηνιο  εισοδου  10 χιλ  διαμετρο  και  3  σπειρες  εξοδου.Τριμερ  κεραμικα  πλακε  και  στην  εισοδο (για  ακριβη  συντονισμο)και  στην  εξοδο  για  αντοχη,τα  στρογγυλα  10-60 pf στην  εξοδο επαιρναν  φωτια.Το  συγκεκριμενο  τραν  αν  οδηγηθει  με  7  βαττ  δινει  40 (βαση  κατασκευαστη).
Φανταστειτε  ποσο  ξεκουραστα  δουλευει  με  2-2,5  βαττ.Νομίζω  οτι  ταιριαζει  σε  οποιοδηποτε  σχεδιο  μικρου  λινεαρ και  αν το  blw  88 - 15 βαττ  εχει  πανω  απο  30  ευρω  το  2Ν6084-40 βαττ-33  ευρω συμφερει.Ειδα  οτι  το  δουλευει  ελληνικη  εταιρια  σε  μηχανημα  50  βαττ (με  οδηγηση  το  2Ν6080).

----------


## electron

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 88 θέλει 2,5 με 3watts οδήγιση για να δώσει τα 15,τώρα για να κάψεις το τρανζίστορ απο υπεροδήγιση δεν νομίζω.Απλώς θα το πάς στο κόρο που ίσως δημιουργίσει άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## AKIS

αν δωσουμε 15 βολτ στο εν λογο τρανζιστορ(2Ν6084) και οδηγηση περιπου 3 watt(  με 2n4427 ) λετε να καει?????

----------


## ^Active^

Νομιζω οτι το μαξιμουμ ειναι 14 βολτ για αυτο το τρανζιστορ

----------


## electron

Ακη δεν νομίζω σε καμιά περίπτωση υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες να καεί,εξάλλου και συ θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι ο cdm που το χρησιμοποιεί σε μηχάνημά του το οδηγεί με το 2Ν6080 το οποίο του δίνει μεγαλύτερη οδηγηση και πάλι δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Όπως είπε και ο Βαγγέλης το τρανζίστορ αυτό βάση κατασκευαστή δίνει 40watts και προσωπικά το έχω δει στο μηχανήμα που ειπώθηκε να βγάζει ώς και 55! με σωστή κεραία.

----------


## AKIS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostasfra
> 
> αυτο το λινεαρ ειναι broadband απλα εσυ με τα τριμερακια συντονιζεις την μεγιστη ισχυ εισοδου και εξοδου και την πολωση των τρανζιστρορ στην εκαστοτε συχοτητα βεβαια ενασ καλος συντονισμος ειναι απαρετιτος και μετα σου δουλευει σε ολες τις συχνοτητες.δουλευει καλα το εχω κανει.τριμερ πηρα απο το radio741 στην θεσσαλονικη.τα στελει ολα τα εξαρτηματα οπου θελεις.αν τα παρεις απο εκει πεσ του να σου δωσει τα πλακε τα μεταλλικα ειναι πολυ καλα.
> 
> 
> 
> Οτι "συντονιζεται" ειναι συντονιζομενο και ΟΧΙ Broadband! Απλα εχει μαλλον δυνατοτητα συντονισμου του σε μεγαλο ευρος συχνοτητων! Αλλα εξακολουθει να ΜΗΝ ειναι broadband



me 13v ταση με το 2n3924και το bly88c στην εξοδο  apedvse 18-19 βατ ,καλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## itta-vitta

Λινεαρ εφ-εμ 25 βατ με το βλυ 89. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, το συζητάμε.

----------


## dj kostas

και ποσο το πουλας itta - vita ;

----------


## radioamateur

Πάντα προσεγμένες κατασκευές ο itta-vitta...  :OK: 
Απ'ο,τι βλέπω στον κατάλογο του ιταλού το bly88c ως εξάρτημα στοιχίζει 19,5 εβρώ.Μήπως ο 741 κοπανάει στις τιμές;

----------


## gsmaster

Παρακαλώ οι αγγελίες να δημοσιεύονται στην ενότητα "Αγγελίες". Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chip

19,5 ευρώ στην ιταλία για ένα εξάρτημα που είναι εκτός παραγωγής και ο ένας αγοράζει από τον άλλο....
μήπως το 19,5 είναι χωρις ΦΠΑ?
τότε 19,5*1,19=23,2   (δεν ξέρω ποσο φπα έχει η ιταλια)
Και αν ο 741 αγόρασε από τον ιταλό αφού δεν υπάρχει πλέον σε επίσημη αντιπορσωπεία και έβαλε ένα λογικότατο μεικτό κερδος 25% οδηγείται στα 30 ευρώ περίπου...
δεν λέω μεγάλη διαφορά....αλλά τι καλύτερο μπορούσε να γίνει.....????

----------


## radioamateur

Ως γνωστό η είσοδος του ευρώ στην τσέπη του Έλληνα στρογγυλοποιησε εσκεμμένα τις τιμές προς το πάνω χρησιμοποιώντας χιλια δύο λεκτικά αιτιολογικά τρυκ.
Η νοοτροπία της ευρωπαϊκής αγοράς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την νοοτροπία της αρπαχτής της ελληνικής αγοράς (ούτε μαυραγορήτες της κατοχής να ήταν) για  εξαρτήματα ξεπερασμένα που λογικά θα έπρεπε πέφτουν ή έστω να μένουν τουλάχιστον στάσιμες προκειμένου ο εκάστοτε πωλητής να τα ξεφορτωθεί.Αν υπολογίσεις δε τις ετήσιες λογιστικές αποσβέσεις για εξαρτήματα που έχουν αγοραστεί στην αρχαιότητα από ορισμένους οι τιμές θα έπρεπε να λογικά να πέφτουν. 
Φίλε chip ρώτησε πόσο στοιχίζουν τα μηχανηματα εκπομπής παλαιά και καινούρια μάρκας στην Ιταλία και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ σε σχέση με αντίστοιχα που κυκλοφορούν στο ελληνικό εμπόριο που πωλούνται ως εισαγόμενα με καπέλο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η τιμή του bly88c είναι συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ 20% αλλά και χωρίς ΦΠΑ να ήταν πολυ λιγότερο θα στοίχιζε σε σχέση με εδώ.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και σοβαρές ελληνικές εταιρείες που παράγουν προϊόντα ελληνικά στο χώρο broadcasting ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών και που πιστεύω ότι με σωστό marketing θα μπορέσουν κατά τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή εκτιμηθούν δεόντως τουλάχιστον από τους άρχοντες των ελληνικών ΜΜΕ.
Προσωπικά είτε κάποιος το αγοράσει απο τον Χ41 ή από κάπου αλλού δεν με αφορά απλά επισημαίνω τις διαφορές που επικρατούν.Εγώ απλά ανέφερα ένα παράδειγμα χεροπιαστό από ένα τυχαίο κατάλογο ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων rf τίποτα περισσότερο.Όπως εδώ έτσι και στην Ιταλία και άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες πολλά εξαρτήματα rf εισάγονται άρα ποιός ο λόγος να υπάρχουν αυτές οι διαφορές στην τιμή;
Συνήθως οι τιμές ισοποδώνονται δε στα ιταλικά Hamfest... όταν μιλάμε για αντικείμενα εκτός παραγωγής άρα παλαιά αν και καινούρια αλλά απούλητα για πολυ καιρό.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Ξέρει κανείς τι τσοκάκια χρειάζονται για το LINEAR FM 25W 2 Βαθμίδων:  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=421   , με τα VK200 θα είμαι εντάξει? Τα τσοκάκια δεν μετριούνται σε Henry, τα VK200 πόσα Henry είναι? Συγχωρέστε με αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από τσοκ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Εγώ βρήκα το ΒLY88 και BLY89 στον Τριδήμα στην Φιλαδέλφεια μόνο 14 και 15 ευρώ αντίστοιχα. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είχαν κάνει λάθος γιατί μου είχαν πει σε ένα μαγαζί που δεν το πουλάει πια ότι το πούλαγε παλιότερα 30 ευρώ, αλλά ξαναρώτησα σήμερα και μου το ξαναεπιβεβαίωσαν. Τρέξτεεεεεεεε!!!  :Arrow:

----------


## radioamateur

Πολύ καλή η τιμή!!!

----------


## chip

Συμφωνό οτι υπάρχουν και μαυραγωρήτες...που συνέχεια με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι ακόμα και τη δημιουργία καταστήματος ηλεκτρονικών... αλλα φυσικα όλα είναι θέμα προσφοράς και ζήτησης και όταν υπάρχει ζήτηση γι΄αυτά τα εξαρτήματα δε νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να τα πουλήσουν κάτω του κώστους (όπως γίνεται στους υπολογιστές πχ) όταν θεωρηθούν τεχνολογικά ξεπερασμένα.
Η τιμή 14 και 15 ευρώ μου φαίνεται πραγματικά εξαιρετική.... μήπως δεν είναι philips...? (οπότε πραγματικά θα έχει ενδιαφέρον αν αποδίδουν το ίδιο καλά χωρίς αλλαγές στο σχέδιο)

----------


## fkdpbpar

Μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές 10-110 pF δεν βρήκα, τι άλλες τιμές μεταβλητών υπάρχουν και μπορώ να βάλω?

----------


## chip

βάλε VK200.
Τα choch μετριούνται ανάλογα με την σύνθετη αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν σε κάποια συχνότητα....

----------


## fkdpbpar

Φίλε chip δεν ξέρω αν είναι της Philips ή κάποιας άλλης εταιρίας απλά τους ρώτησα αν υπάρχουν και πόσο κάνουν θα πάω να πάρω τα υλικά αύριο. Ξέρεις καμιά άλλη τιμή για τους μεταβλητούς που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------


## radioamateur

Ρώτα στη C&A ή ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ ενημερωτικά.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Moυ είπαν ότι αντί για το BLY89 μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το BFX89, ισχύει?

----------


## chip

Για το bfx89 σου είπαν τα 14 ευρώ?
Όχι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό τρανζίστορ το bfx89 (καλά άσχετως είναι αυτός που στο πρότεινε?) Το bfx89 είναι φθηνή έκδοση του BFY90 (δηλαδή βγάζει ισχύ μόλις λίγα mW)

Πυκνωτές δεν μπορείς να αλλάζεις.... το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις κάποιον με μικρότερη περιοχή ρύθμισης....με την ελπίδα να χρειάζεται να τον ρυθμίσης στην περιοχή που τον αγόρασες.. πχ να πάρεις 10-60pF ή 60-110pF ή το πιο σωστό σε μία ενδιάμεση περιοχή. Όμως φυσικά δεν θα συμβούλευα να βάλεις άλλη τιμή. Αν σου πούν κάποιο πυκνωτή με μεγαλύτερο εύρος είσαι ok (πχ 10-120pF) αν σου πουν κάτι με κοντινές τιμές στο 10-110  ( πχ 20-100) πάλι έχεις πολλές ελπίδες να είσαι οκ

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ έβαλα 2 μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές 10-60pF παράλληλα για να συμπληρώσω χωρητηκότητα διότι 
οι 10-110pF ήταν ακριβοί 4,5 ευρώ περίπου, δεν ήταν απλοί ήταν καλής ποιότητος. Πήρα όμως 12 κομάτια των 10-60pF
και τους κόλησα παράληλα όπου έπρεπε δηλαδή 20-120pF... είναι οκ έτσι;
Άν βάλω έναν πυκνωτή 10-60pF τί αλλάζει;
Οι μεταβλητοί που πήρα (10-60pF) είναι απλοί μεταβλητοί πορσελάνης.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Όχι το bfx89 14 ευρώ, αυτό κάνει 80 λεπτά. Παιδιά άκυρο αυτό με το BLY89, ένω το είχα ρωτήσει στο μαγαζί και μου είχαν πει ότι υπάρχει με 15 ευρώ, τελικά πράγματι έκανε 15 ευρώ αλλά δεν το πουλάνε πια. Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση απ' ότι ξέρω το BLY87 βγάζει ισχύ 8 βαττ, το BLY88 15 βαττ και το  BLY89 25 βαττ. Απ'ότι μου είπε, υπάρχουν και κάτι παρόμοια με ισχύ εξόδου 12 βαττ και 40 βαττ έχει κανείς ιδέα πως είναι ο κωδικός τους ( αυτό που είχε ισχύ εξόδου 40 βαττ άρχιζε κάπως έτσι ΒFW και μετά νούμερο). Αυτό που λέει ο ALAMAN με τους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές γίνεται?

----------


## ^Active^

Τα τρανζιστορ της σειρας 2Ν .. 2Ν6080 και 2Ν6084 αν δεν κανω λαθος ....

----------


## kostas30

:Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## chip

καλά τα λέει ο alaman.... 
αν βάλεις έναν πυκνωτή 10-60 Pf και για να συντονίσεις χρειάζονται 80 pF απλά δεν θα μπορέσεις να το ρυθμίσεις σωστά το μηχάνημα (αυτούς τους πυκνωτές θα πρέπει να τους ρυθμίσεις μετά...διαφορετικά μπορεί να έχεις από παρεμβολές έως καμένα τρανζίστορ).

Τα 2Ν60ΧΧ είναι παρόμποια τρανζίστορ είναι όμως ακριβώς ίδια και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν χωρίς αλλαγές στα πηνία?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Παιδια έχει βρει κανείς το datasheet του 2Ν3924 στο διαδίκτυο?

----------


## chip

www.raa.eng.br/datasheet/2N3924.pdf 
Δεν είναι πλήρες Datasheet αλλά από το τίποτα.....

----------


## fkdpbpar

Mια χαρά είναι ευχαριστώ

----------


## fkdpbpar

Στο linear, τo BLY89 με τι καλώδιο να το ενώσω με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα? (Θα κάνω το κύκλωμα σε διάτρητη). Εκτός από την ψύκτρα θα βάλω ανεμιστηράκι στο ΒLY89, το ανεμιστηράκι χρειάζεται ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία?

----------


## electron

H διάτρητη πλακέτα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για κατασκεύες rf,όσο για το καλώδιο που θα συνδέσεις το linear με την οδήγιση αλλά και την κεραία να επαναλάβουμε ότι πρέπει να είναι 50Ωμ.

----------


## fkdpbpar

To τυπωμένο του σε τι διαστάσεις να το εκτυπώσω, ώρα να μάθω να κάνω και πλακέτες!!!

----------


## chip

Γενικά στο BLY89 με μία σωστή ψύκτρα δεν βάζουν ανεμιστηράκι... και πάντα να θυμάσε... στους πομπούς όσο πιο απλά είναι τα πράγματα τόσο λιγότεροι μπαλάδες....!  Οπότε βάλε μία κατάλληλη ψύκτρα.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Ξέρει κανείς τις διαστάσεις του τυπωμένου, θα φτιάξω την πλακέτα με την μέθοδο του σιδερώματος, μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο. Στον οδηγό κατασκευών του site δεν λέει για τα υλικά και τις αναλογίες της αποχάλκωσης, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## fkdpbpar

Εκτύπωσα το σχέδιο σε χαρτί με τον τρόπο που λέει:  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=421  (Στην εκτύπωση). Το τυπωμένο μου βγήκε σε διαστάσεις 10Χ11 cm είναι σωστό αυτό το μέγεθος?

----------


## dj kostas

ναι αυτο ειναι το μεγεθος

----------


## fkdpbpar

Παιδιά πως μπορώ να βάλω πάνω στην πλακέτα του λίνεαρ 25 βαττ του site τους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές 10-110pF έτσι ώστε να είναι σταθεροί για να μπορώ να τους ρυθμίζω χωρίς να κουνιούνται? Στο κύκλωμα ενώνω τα δύο από τα τρία πόδια των μεταβλητών πυκνωτών, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------

